# شرح توضيحي لعمل المايكروسكوب (المجهر)



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يونيو 2006)

اعتذر لأدراج صورة اجزاء الجهاز سهوأ.
والصورة المقررة.





مبدأ عمل ألمجهر باختلاف انواعه.


















البغدادي


----------



## دغدغ الهاوي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الله ينصر والى الامام بقصى سرعة


----------



## عرباوية (6 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

